# CoCo and JenKat travel uncharted territory



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I need to start working on putting these patterns together. It's been rather challenging for me to say the least. I start the pattern, then end up schooling CoCo in the middle of it and then I forget the rest of the pattern and we both end up frustrated. 

I started out looking at things all the patterns had in common- turns, spins, backs, lead changes and I worked on all those separately. In all honesty I feel like NONE of those are 100% solid. I went back and schooled her in a snaffle last night...it didn't go as planned. She doesn't care for anything other than a curb, which is fine I guess...but I'm not very comfortable riding one handed yet and I CANNOT GET A RIGHT SPIN. It's completely me...my trainer get's it every time. I'm not asking right and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. My trainer watches me and tells me EXACTLY what to do...I just can't get it. It makes me want to pull my hair out. But she fought the snaffle allllll night- then she wasn't planting her right hind- she just seemed really off. The chiropractor is coming out Saturday so I'll have him take a look at her. I just didn't feel like we got a lot done last night. I'll give her a few days off- let her rest that leg a little. 

In other news...I have to go shopping! I need some shirts and jeans to show in. We don't have many stores that carry what I'm looking for though. I bought a shirt off amazon last week. It's supposed to arrive today. I'm crossing my fingers it fits well and that I don't have to return it!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Decisions.

Why do things like this always happen for my indecisive self. Our first ranch horse show (and first show ever) is Memorial Day weekend, which we have been preparing for. I find out last night that we have a big sorting that weekend, too. My first initial thoughts are, "Oh bummer, guess I have to skip out on the ranch show." We are more prepared for the sorting, it's less scary for me...and cheaper...but I think those are all the reasons why I need to actually do the ranch horse show, minus the "cheaper" part.

We will see how much progress we can make in the next few weeks. That will really determine what decision I make. 

I had the chiropractor come out Saturday for Coco. She was REALLY out, she was dragging that right hind really badly. Super uncomfortable. The chiro had to work a little harder than normal but he finally got her adjusted. She immediately started moving better. No hard stops, spins or rollbacks this week. Lot's of long backing, trotting poles and deep sand for the week. She's going to love that. 

On top of that we have a nice little mess of rain rot going on. She got a medicated bath last night and for once didn't seem to mind it. It could be the fact that I let her eat grass the whole time...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Well it looks like my decisions were made for me this week. We received a few different graduation and open house invitations for May 28th which is the second day of the first show. I discussed it with the husband, and I just don't think it's a good idea for me to skip out on the graduations. That side of the family doesn't really understand my "horsey life" and we agreed that if I went to the show and skipped out on the graduations, it would probably cause some tension. 

That's OK though. More time to prepare. Honestly, I am disappointed. I'm nervous for this first show, but I'm very much looking forward to it. It's kind of discouraging to push it back like that. But, now I we should have no excuse to not be ready. I think the next show is June 17-19. Roughly six weeks away. I think we can make some good progress in that amount of time.

CoCo's hip has been moving better but she's still not at 100%. My trainer is friends with a lady that runs an equine rehab center. She has lasers and thera-plates and an aqua treadmill. He wants to take CoCo over there and have her use the treadmill. He thinks it will allow us to see what her muscles are doing a little clearer, and we can push her a little more. I'm all for the idea! I'm ready to get this girl sound so we can start making some progress!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

We had sorting practice yesterday. Yesterday was the FIRST time in 2 years it just finally came together. CoCo was great and we worked really well together. Had two perfect sorts too!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice read. CoCo is very cute, shes nice and lean. Love the last picture especially. And I love that trailer  I know ranch sorting is not the same as cowboy challenge but it has some aspects that I find relate to cowboy challenge.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> CoCo is very cute, shes nice and lean.


Thank you! Lol...she didn't always used to be nice and lean. She was a little fatty about 4 months ago! I'll see if I can't find any pictures of her then.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

